

J-Startup News: Helping news people find news about journalism startups new biz models - brandnewlow
http://jstartupnews.slinkset.com/

======
brandnewlow
The gist:

There needs to be a Hacker News for entrepreneurial journalists. I've pitched
this idea to some of the foundations funding journalism startups without much
response. So I set up a slinkset and a twitter account
<http://twitter.com/jstartupnews>

I'll be posting news of new newspaper/government APIs, niche publications, and
business models.

If it takes off, great. If not, I'll have a great archive of useful links.

